# Just got a Traeger - any words of wisdom?



## ellymae (May 18, 2013)

Big Al brought home a Traeger Lil' Tex - any words of wisdom?


----------



## pops6927 (May 18, 2013)

There are several articles on pellet supplies for your smoker, as low as 50¢/lb. - and a new 'pellet owners' group just opened too.. check them out!


----------



## iebbqman (May 26, 2013)

Save for the upgrade!  Just kidding, you enjoy it. I recommend covering the drip pan with foil, it will make cleaning that pan easier. It is the shiny metal one you see through the grill. Get a shop vac to clean it out. I have one just for my grills. Also plan on wanting to cook everything on it.  Have fun.


----------



## eats (May 31, 2013)

I've had my L'il Tex Elite for three months now. Wish I would have discovered it about 3 gas grills ago. 

One word of caution, in med to long smokes the auger pulls the pellets from the bottom ofthe pellet box. Because of the design of the box sometimes the pellets don't slide into the auger as they should and suddenly you see your thermo rapidly losing temp and you'll have to redistribute the pellets in the box to get them to fall back into the auger. 

The reason I came on the forum this morning is to find an accessory you can put in the pellet box that corrects this issue. 

Other from that me, my family and guests couldn't be happier!


----------



## oldschoolbbq (May 31, 2013)

PATIENCE...


----------



## veryolddog (May 31, 2013)

Enjoy!


----------



## fwismoker (May 31, 2013)

Turn out some great Q!   Some Traeger owners want more smoke flavors and add a smoke generator especially at high temps...let us know how she works!


----------



## ellymae (Jun 8, 2013)

Thanks guys - it's working well so far. I like a subtle smoke flavor, so it works out great for me.


----------



## kathrynn (Jun 8, 2013)

congrats Ellie Mae......I have gotten to play with one of those.  Easy....and yes subtle flavors!

Kat


----------



## twhman (Jun 17, 2013)

For EATS - Regarding the hopper, Pellet Grill Accessories Shop sells an insert that look like it would help the problem with pellets hanging up and not falling into the auger:

http://shop.pelletgrillaccessories.com/product.sc?productId=173&categoryId=8

You may want to take a look at this.

Twhman


----------



## eats (Jun 19, 2013)

Thank you kindly, Twhman. Already purchased and installed!


----------



## stewro (Jul 2, 2013)

I seem to be having more and more of a problem with dust/ash ending up throughout my Traeger esp on long cooks;  Anybody recommend a different type of pellets (non-Traeger) that might produce less dust/ash?

I think I read someone recommending A-maze-n pellets as better pellets than Traeger.  Will they work well with a Traeger?

Stewart


----------



## ellymae (Jul 2, 2013)

I got this advice from someone I trust...
"I use BBQrs Delight. They are a good balance between heat, flavor and low ash."

I will give them a try.


----------



## geerock (Jul 2, 2013)

I used several brands of pellets and got little flavor and lots of ash.  Went to BBQ DELITE and never looked back.


----------



## bluto (Jul 16, 2013)

Agreed, BBQ'rs Delight are great, I've had good luck with LumberJack brand as well.


----------



## meldo-q (Aug 14, 2013)

Has anybody had issues running other pellets through the system on their traeger.  I just purchased a junior elite, I plan on doing some long smokes with it but dont wanna have a brisket full of ash.  Its very tempting to switch pellets just to be safe.


----------



## pellet ted (Aug 17, 2013)

Just as others have recommended, BBQer Delight.

Ted

Beavercreek,Ohio


----------



## poisonboy58 (Nov 23, 2013)

As a newbie here I was a little concerned with using "OTHER THAN TRAEGER" pellets and voiding the warrantee. I haven't yet (the Trager Police might be listening) but I am worried when I do this Rib roast this Thanksgiving. I'll post qview and ash bowl when I'm done.


----------



## drifterdon (Nov 23, 2013)

Just enjoy it.

I'm trying not to get all hung up on pellets. I can't tell the difference myself.


----------



## smoke and choke (Nov 23, 2013)

I use other than Traeger pellets and they work just fine as long as the are made of mostly hard wood. Flavor is just as good and I don't see any degradation in the fire pot. Just be sure you are using food grade pellets. I have a Santa Maria grill, a stick burner with a side box, and the Traeger. Each one has its usefulness but the Traeger is just so darn easy to use. Welcome to the forum and pellet smoking.


----------



## pellet ted (Nov 23, 2013)

As mentioned, use what is available. Your traeger gives good smoke.  If you think you need more, get an a-maze-n-tube. http://www.amazenproducts.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=AMNTS

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## ellymae (Nov 23, 2013)

Thanks Guys - I like a really mild smoke flavor so the Traeger works great for me, and it is just so stinking easy to use.


----------



## phrett (Nov 29, 2013)

Traeger pellets are on the lowest end of the "good pellet" list.  They use the softest hardwood (adler) as their product and use "flavor oils" for the Hickory, Apple, etc flavors.  Not even the wood described, just a flavor oil. Using non=Traeger pellets does not void the warranty, and if it does why would one buy a Traeger?  Get some good 100% flavor wood pellets, Cookinpellets.com 100% hickory being the best.  Others make some nice pellets, but even then most are 70% oak (best) and adler (worst) and only 30% or so flavor wood.  Mixing these "flavored" pellets is only diluting the flavor wood to such small quantities they don't make a difference!  Just use a good pellet and enjoy the results!


----------



## smoknastro (Feb 12, 2014)

I just bought a Lil Tex Elite and it was DOA out of the box. The Controller displayed ERR when I plugged it in.

Traeger support was great.. quickly identified the problem as a defective RTD probe and they sent me out a new one no charge.

Once I started the process of replacing the old probe, the real problem became obvious... so here's my words of wisdom for any Traeger owner;

Take a look at the RTD probe wires. They travel from the bottom of the probe - thru the wall of the grill - then down to the bottom of the hopper and up into the Controller.  Look at the wires just as they exit the grill and before the hopper.... Do you see a big wad of excess wire  held together with a plastic wire tie?  If so, I recommend carefully cutting the wire tie and gently pull all that excess wire down to the bottom of the hopper and re-tie it so that it can not bounce around and so that it wont get caught in the fans.

I have also seen some posts that suggest trimming the wires to the proper length (Something Traeger should have done in the first place) then tinning the ends with solder and connecting back to the controller.

My problem was that Traeger had wrapped up all the excess wire (several feet of it) and made a nice tight bundle between the hopper and the grill - but they did not secure this bundle to anything - this just left a big bouncy weight that constantly pulled on the probe wires right where they exited the grill - no doubt happened during the the long bouncy ride to NH!

This completely frayed away the outside insulation and broke one of the probe wires at the base of the probe.

If this is a normal production process for Traeger, then I would expect any Traeger to eventually wear out the probe wires just by moving it from place to place during the year.


----------



## drifterdon (Feb 12, 2014)

Thanks Astro,

I will take a look at mine.


----------



## grimreeper (Feb 13, 2014)

all I can say is good luck with it. I have a traeger 075 and it is the worst grill I have ever owned.I have added enough parts on warranty that I could have built 5 grills. I am looking at a Yoder ys1500 to replace my Traeger.I have Kamado Joe big Joe and it is hard for my wife to light. We do a catering business and need some thing very easy for her to us.


----------



## captain bandana (Feb 13, 2014)

Congratulations on your Traeger purchase - even though you've had some trouble right out of the box. Once that's square away, I know you'll love your Traeger. There doesn't seem to be many Traeger lovers here so I really enjoy speaking up in support.

Having said all of that, one word regarding 'maintenance'. If you live in a damp, high humidity part of the country (the Pacific Northwest, in my case), pay attention to the operation of the auger. I have just spent the better part of an afternoon drawing out the auger to clean a frozen auger. It was apparent as I slowly drew it back out through the hopper, clearing 'sawdust', not pellets, out of the passageway, that moisture had caused the pellets to swell up, convert to sawdust and completely freeze the auger. And, before I identified the problem, all I was doing was compressing more sawdust against the blockage creating a virtual concrete plug.

So now, I try to empty the hopper (you need to anyway if your next project uses a different flavor) and run most of the pellets through to the burner. I know it takes a minute or so to 'reload' the next time but, for me, it's worth it not to have to taken the freakin' thing apart again.

I have the older model 075 with the round hopper that needs the interior sheet metal dismantled to get at the auger and the motor.

Anyway, good luck. Keep your posts coming!


----------



## captain bandana (Feb 13, 2014)

One solution to the pellets hanging up in the hopper is to cut both ends out of a large coffee can and use it as a vertical pellet hopper. Just set it in the hopper over the auger. A piece of 6" or 8" stove pipe would work as well.


----------



## cpchristiansen (Feb 13, 2014)

Keep your pellets where they won't be exposed to moisture, including not keeping the hopper full for long periods of inactivity. If the pellets absorb moisture they won't burn as hot and it becomes more of a challenge to achieve the temperatures you set the thermostat to.


----------



## bob the griller (Feb 13, 2014)

I had a malfunction while on vacation last summer with my treager. Same issue as stated in an earlier post. The wires got against the fan. A few zip ties and I was back in business. I use my treager mostly for camping because it's portable. It does a really good job. If you are going to try a long smoke, u will have to reload the hopper in the middle. You can also use a mountain dew box to extend the hopper capacity :yahoo:
It actually does work. Also buy a bucket shop vac to change pellets. I marked mine pellets only so no one uses it for cars.
I use the other shop vac to clean it every 2-3 uses. I clean my rec tech the same way.
It's a pellet smoker so there will be ash. No way around that. To me it's not much different than cooking on a campfire. I have all different flavor of pellets. I love to experiment with different ones. It's fun. My advise is to play and enjoy yourself. I grill/smoke as much as I can and the family loves it.
:grilling_smilie:


----------



## smoke hog (Feb 13, 2014)

Check out the hopper extender that traeger offers as an accessory. I can get almost 20 lbs of pellets in my lil tex. You won't have to worry about pellets even on a 12 hour smoke. Enjoy!


----------



## graywolf1936 (Feb 14, 2014)

If anyone is interested, I was told that Traeger would be having a 5 hour sale on the 20th, don't know what is on sale other then the Digital Thermostat that I am interested in.


----------



## smoke hog (Feb 14, 2014)

Check out ortech controls. They got together with traeger and built a digital thermometer and I feel it is better than what traeger is selling. Puts more smoke out during smoke cycle and is more adjustable. Price is right also. I meant digital thermostat.


----------



## captain bandana (Feb 14, 2014)

Love my Maverick ET 732. A little difficult to program but once that's done, it's brilliant. Buy a set of the longer probes. Good grilling!


----------



## motoxxx (Feb 16, 2014)

Smoke hog said:


> Check out ortech controls. They got together with traeger and built a digital thermometer and I feel it is better than what traeger is selling. Puts more smoke out during smoke cycle and is more adjustable. Price is right also. I meant digital thermostat.


That is who was already producing the controllers for Traeger. This is just an updated model with their name on it, and you can buy direct from them now. I just sent them a message asking about the shutdown mode on the new controller. It says "off" rather than shutdown like mine does.


----------



## jake628 (Feb 16, 2014)

Welcome to Traeger Nation.  We are on our THIRD Traeger.  We started with the Junior which we loved cooking on ... decided to upgrade to the LTE and loved it even more ..... then this past December just before Christmas we ran into the Traeger Traveling Show at Costco and ended up buying the Select which we love even better.  The first thing we cooked on it was the prime rib for Christmas dinner.  It was so good.

For pellets I like to use Q-Pellets.  Have had good success with them and like using the blend mix best.  http://www.qpelletsbymail.com/

I also recommend you check out Pellet Grill Accessories as mentioned.  I added the "Pellet Saver" to my LTE.  Helps to keep the pellets flowing.

Don't worry about using off brand pellets.  They cannot void your warranty.  Use what you like and works best for you.

As for other accessories you might want to consider getting a good remote thermometer like the Maverick ET-732 or the iGrill.  You should also consider investing in a Thermopen instant read.  Great tools to have on hand.


----------



## jake628 (Feb 16, 2014)

Ortech is no longer making the controllers for Traeger.  I installed one on my LTE that I just sold.  I contacted them recently to see if they had one for the new Select and was told they are no longer supplying the controls to Traeger.  Was sorry to hear this.  I loved how you could adjust the "P" settings with the Ortech


----------



## jwg299 (Feb 18, 2014)

Thanks to all who have shared, I've been looking at the Lil Tex Elite and wanted to hear from folks who have 1. The rep I spoke with is going to speak well about the grill but to hear from actual owners is priceless.


----------



## karin (Feb 23, 2014)

I LOVE my lil' text by Traeger. Haven't had any problems. Thanks for the ads up on the wires I'll check it out.my question is what's the big deal about the pellets? Is the price, how they burn, flavor or all of the above?


----------



## roblennis (Jun 16, 2014)

Hi there.  I got my Lil Tex about three months ago and we love it.  I've done ribs quite a few times, beer can chickens, chicken thighs, brats, pork chops.  All turn out terrific.  I've cured and then smoked my own bacon on the traeger and it turned out great.  I've also done a lot of veggies too - often at the same time as the meat.  Asparagus, green onions, green beans, etc.  Looking forward to doing my first brisket.   They often have great recipes on their Traeger facebook page.  

You can do steaks and burgers on it, they turn out okay but you wont really get the sear like on a gas or charcoal grill.  Or at least I havent figured that part out yet.  

The convenience is remarkable.  You can flip it on and be ready to go in minutes.  It makes it feasible for me to do a smoke on a weeknight.  I took it over to a friends house for a BBQ party.  He ran two 55 gal vertical drum smokers, using charcoal and lumps of hardwood.  Operating them side by side with my traeger it was rediculous how easy mine was to control and I think we got a better product out of mine.  

Definitely keep the pellets dry or you'll have a mess on your hands!

-R


----------



## smoke and choke (Jun 17, 2014)

I love my Lil Tex so much I talked my brother into getting one. It is easy to use but the smoke flavor is very light, so when I want a real smoke I use my off set smoker. I have roasted whole chicken, ribs, BBQ beans and much more for just about a year now but the thing I really like to make on my Traeger is pastrami!! Mmmmm!! Much better than anything you can buy in a store or deli around here. I have been trying different brands of pellets to see what I like best. This is the easiest way to do a cook overnight without having to get up and check the fire.


----------



## ellymae (Jun 18, 2014)

Thanks all - have been using the Traeger for a couple of months now - really like it.


----------



## falcon1 (Jun 19, 2014)

WILL THE PELLETS WORK IN THE TRAGER SMOKER??


----------



## pillpusher (Jun 19, 2014)

What pellets, and why are you yelling?


----------



## falcon1 (Jun 19, 2014)

Sorry about the caps, I was asking about  Lumber Jack pellets or any other kind. I'm new at this tyvm


----------



## pillpusher (Jun 20, 2014)

No worries. Yeah, pretty much any pellets will work with any pellet grill, just some better than others. The three brands mentioned by Lizzie seem to be the consensus favorites. The Traeger brand pellets are overpriced and Alder filler and flavored with oils, so I wouldn't recommend them.


----------



## falcon1 (Jun 20, 2014)

Thank You for the information...


----------



## adk8622 (Nov 9, 2014)

Hey guys, just got a new Traeger BBQ055 (smallest Traeger with a smoke, medium, and high setting) Just wondering how to maintain a 225 temp to smoke? Any advice? The temp goes up to 230, but sometimes drops to 180 at times? I am trying to get a consistent temp, but with only three settings, it's hard. Any advice would be great. Thanks


----------



## bearbrew (Nov 9, 2014)

Purchase a Traeger BBQ 075 last July.  Haven't been able to control the temperature since day one.  Contacted Traeger and did all the P setting adjustments with little help in temperature control.  The temperature will swing about 70° between pellet feeds no matter what the P setting is. Traeger has not offered to replace the controller or the temp probe. The grill will be going back to Costco next week and I will be going back to my Masterbuilt propane smoker.  For the money paid for the smoker I expected a better smoker.


----------



## bob the griller (Nov 9, 2014)

I had the same problem. I had to purchase the digital controller and install it myself. I waited on it to go on sale. It does help. The grill is sensitive to outside temperatures though so you will have to keep an eye on it. I use a remote temp thermometer to keep track of the temps. If you are doing a low and slow you will need to either keep checking the hopper or use the soda box method to keep the hopper full. It will run out on you.


----------



## graywolf1936 (Nov 9, 2014)

Did the same thing. Got the Ortech vontroller.


----------



## bearbrew (Nov 9, 2014)

After paying what I did for the Traeger BBQ075 grill I don't plan on spending any more money to make it work as advertized.  For a few hundred dollars more I can get a better quality USA made grill with all the extras that would cost about the same for the Traeger.  Traeger did not offer to replace the controller or the temp probe when I suggested that was my problem.  All they could suggest was to change the "P" setting. One tech told me to change to a specified "P" setting and the next tech told me that was incorrect to change it to what I had previously had it set at.  The Traeger techs suggested there was nothing wrong with my controller or temp probe and I needed to figure it out.  The techs were nice and courteous to talk to as far as our conversations went.

Some people think the Traeger is a great smoker but I am not one of them.

Costco has a return policy and I am going to utilize their policy.


----------



## jleeman (Nov 10, 2014)

For my Lil Tex, I installed a nomex gasket for the door and placed 4 or 5 fire bricks on the bottom to help maintain temps.  Seems to even things out.  Wind seems to be my biggest enemy now.  

If you have amazon prime with free 2 day shipping, the best deal around seems to be the CookinPellets.  $38 for a 40 lb bag. They also have 100% hickory, but they're a little more.


----------



## grimreeper (Nov 10, 2014)

I have a bbq075.  I will never buy another traeger again. I have replaced my digital controller 6 times. Replaced the temp prob twice. Replaced the the fire pot 4 times. The fan motor once and auger motor once. In my opinion traeger are the biggest pos out there. When spring comes it will be replaced with a Memphis elite or a XL or xxl big green egg.


----------

